# Trefoil Ergo Variant



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello Slingshot friends,

I haven't built any slingshots the last months because I had to focus on my exams and final thesis. In Feb I had some spare time though and I got bitten by the bug again! When I was browsing in the shared designs section to pick a template I noticed that Chuck aka Mxred had withdrawn himself and the templates from the forum for reasons I am not aware of. The good thing is that Chuck still has his templates linked on his YouTube channel, so if you are interested or don't even know of whom I am talking about search for "mxred92" on YT.

I picked the Trefoil Ergo slingshot design. According to mxred it is based on Tex's 3 circle fork design, Smitty's Ghost and Dayhiker's Curvy. I also can see the Geko style in that design. My goal was to try out new techniques. I worked the first time with G10 as a spacer material and metal pins as a decorative element. I also invested in two buffing wheels and compounds for my cheapo old grinder.

The construction incorporates a aluminum core (5 mm), black G10 spacers (2 mm) and the face is made from mahogany swietenia (5 mm). Material of the pins is aluminum rod (6 mm diameter).

The first step was to rough cut out the alu core with a jigsaw, then filing and sanding with a homemade drum sander for the drill press to the outline. In the meantime I epoxied together two slabs of G10 and mahogany and let it cure. The slabs were then cut with a bit of protrusion and epoxied to the core. After everything had cured I began to rasp and file to the core. Sanding again with the drum sander until everything was flush. After that drilling the pilot holes for the pins. I had no 6.2 mm or 6.5 mm drill so it was not easy to get the pins in. I drove them in from both sides with a vice and trimmed of the excess afterwards. Then hand sanding from 120 to 400 grit. I should have read Danny's great tutorial on buffing before  I wasn't able to get a mirror like shine on the alu parts because there where some minor scratches which couldn't be buffed out. I think this is because I did not sand with higher grits. I also shouln't have buffed the front face as the abrasive cinder from the metal polishing filled the wooden pores which couldn't be rubbed out. So I kinda ruined the look the mahogany had after the linseed oil bath. It had a lot of golden glitter like spots which sparkled when you looked at the slingshot from different sides. But I still have a good amount of the wood over, so I will not make the same mistakes next time  And I think the outcome is still nice and I like it as it is now.

Here are some pictures of the finished work. Cheers, Simon.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

WOW!!! Love the frame style and the blend of wood and metal. Fantastic work!


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely work! Thanks for sharing both your photos and your account of the creation process - I'm sure it will help those who, like me, aspire to the creation of similar magnificent composite slingshots


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Very nice design. :thumbsup:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Dude, That thing is beautiful. Perhaps the greatest thing about trying something new, like working with unfamiliar materials, is that you are guaranteed to learn a load. Kudos to you for going in full force, and coming out with a kickass slingshot.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a real beauty!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Mxred92 would be proud of your version. Nice work.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

I think it's a WOWzer too, Gardengroove! You picked a nice template. I like that one. Nicely done. I don't see the golden glittery stuff that you mention. I like glitter. You could just say you planned this way, and I'll just think you're brilliant


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks alot for your comments, really appreciate it 

@SlingDaddy: I wanted to take pictures and make a similar buildalong like I did last year but kinda forgot it this time :/

@quarter: Yeah, that's exactly what I like about home improvement. Everytime getting a bit further, learning something new (with the help of others) but also making mistakes.

@treefork: I hope so. When I joined the forum a year ago he was just leaving. I think it's a real pity to loose such a talented man.

@Thistle: If I would say so I would only cheat on myself wouldn't I ?  About the glittery stuff: Look at this video from 9gramm: At 1:40 min you can get an impression of how it looked before I buffed it.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Man, that looks great. Really great. Fan-freakin-tastic great. I'm blown away by the craftsmanship on this forum DAILY. Good job bud!


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Gardengroove said:


> @Thistle: If I would say so I would only cheat on myself wouldn't I ?  About the glittery stuff: Look at this video from 9gramm: At 1:40 min you can get an impression of how it looked before I buffed it.


OMG, Groove! I think that glitter is FABULOUS.

You know... they say the best discoveries happen by accident. You might be onto something there, maestro. I would not be unhappy with that lovely piece of work. I would have been jumping up-and-down with glee over the glittery stuff :bouncy:

The video is terrific. Thanks a bunch for showing us that. Very helpful. Wow. I still think it's brilliant!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

that glitter did look great, cant wait to see the next one .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Gardengroove said:


> @treefork: I hope so. When I joined the forum a year ago he was just leaving. I think it's a real pity to loose such a talented man.


He is one of many valuable members lost in the last couple of years.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Perfect! I love Chuck's designs.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow fantastic work, nice material mix :wub:


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Good Job!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

GG you always impress me Bud! That thing is sick Dude. Love the Ergo style finger grooves. They are not easy to get right!! NICEEEE! Flatband


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

Wowwww!!! Absoloutely stunning work fella


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Very professional looking!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome work!!


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

Very nice, I want one!


----------

